# King Biscuit Blues Festival, Oct 6-8



## wokofshame (Sep 4, 2016)

http://www.kingbiscuitfestival.com/king-biscuit-blues-festival-lineup


Helena, Arkansas (50 miles S of Memphis)
Blues music, Thursday to Saturday
Possibly unparalleled trash can diving?
Anybody else into Delta blues?

October 6-8 ,2016


----------

